# Welche PC-Spiele-Sammlung besitzen Sie?



## Administrator (24. Februar 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Islaya (24. Februar 2006)

ich kenn die nicht mal


----------



## Dumbi (24. Februar 2006)

Wie ich auch schon in dem "Wie alt sollte eine PC-Spiele-Sammlung maximal sein"-Thread geschrieben habe: Wieso sollte ich mir irgendeine Compilation kaufen, wenn ich die meisten Titel daraus bereits für ein paar Öcken mit OVP und Handbuch bekommen kann? Ne, nicht mit mir, außerdem sehen die Erstausgaben im Schrank schöner aus!


----------



## ziegenbock (3. März 2006)

gold games 1 bis 4, 6, 8
play the games 1 und 3

nur gezockt habe ich davon (noch) nicht viel. bin halt mehr der sammler.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. März 2006)

ziegenbock am 03.03.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> gold games 1 bis 4, 6, 8
> play the games 1 und 3
> 
> nur gezockt habe ich davon (noch) nicht viel. bin halt mehr der sammler.



Bei Sammlungen ist das klar.
Wenn mir 3+ Spiele in der Sammlung gefallen ist das günstiger als die sich einzeln als Budget zu kaufen


----------

